# Carlos Arroyo, are you kidding me?



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

7-13 fgs, 4-4 FTS, 18 pts, 13 assists, 3 steals, 2 turnovers.. Jazz shoot 58% from the floor for the game..

..

Yikes..


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

I'm not exactly surprised. I remember he had a huge game for the Raptors in preseason a couple years ago, but in the regular season he seemed so excited and got very nervous... turned it over a lot due to panicing. I'm glad he's found a home in Utah - but then again, this performance shows just how bad Utah actually is.


----------



## Jmonty580 (Jun 20, 2003)

Him and Wade are my pg's for my fantasy basketball team, thank god he came through, i only paid 1.05 million for him.


----------



## Jockrider (Jun 25, 2003)

Only Jazz fans knew what we had in Arroyo and Pavlovic. Now the rest of the league will know. We have a very scrappy team that will cut the heart out of lazy teams like the Blazers.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Sovereignz</b>!
> 7-13 fgs, 4-4 FTS, 18 pts, 13 assists, 3 steals, 2 turnovers.. Jazz shoot 58% from the floor for the game..
> 
> ..
> ...


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jockrider</b>!
> Only Jazz fans knew what we had in Arroyo and Pavlovic. Now the rest of the league will know. We have a very scrappy team that will cut the heart out of lazy teams like the Blazers.


1 game. everyone has at least 1 good game


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

When Arroyo was at Florida International he avg. 23 a game his senior year. He always could score, but he is a better passer than I remember. I guess playing with Stockton and Mark Jackson will do that for you. He also is a terrific free-throw shooter.


----------



## Jockrider (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> I'm not exactly surprised. I remember he had a huge game for the Raptors in preseason a couple years ago, but in the regular season he seemed so excited and got very nervous... turned it over a lot due to panicing. I'm glad he's found a home in Utah - but then again, this performance shows just how bad Utah actually is.


That makes no sense they beat the Blazers so they can't be that bad. They went 7-1 in the preseason so they can't be that bad. If anything it would point to how bad the Blazers are not the Jazz.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Even though this was only one game, Sloan must me a genious if he can get 18 and 13 out of Arroyo.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> this performance shows just how bad Utah actually is.


I'm not following you.. They were playing without one of their main starters and beat a good western conference playoff team..

I agree they're bad, but they have guts..


----------



## Jockrider (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> 1 game. everyone has at least 1 good game


That is the same thing they said about the preseason isn't it. Oh well maybe you will stop tripping over what the experts say.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jockrider</b>!
> That is the same thing they said about the preseason isn't it. Oh well maybe you will stop tripping over what the experts say.


Just remember Cleveland went undefeated in preseason last year.. and it is only one game.. I was just surprised.


----------



## Pistolballer (May 9, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Sovereignz</b>!
> 7-13 fgs, 4-4 FTS, 18 pts, 13 assists, 3 steals, 2 turnovers.. Jazz shoot 58% from the floor for the game..
> 
> ..
> ...


wow, i didnt think he was going to be that much of an impact player...


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

That last comment I said... lemme rephrase that. Arroyo's performance shows how little depth they have at the point guard position. You guys happy now? All I was saying was that they have such little depth and talent that Arroyo's stats were inflated due to the situation he's in. It had nothing to do with the Blazers.

Like I said, I know what he can do. Jockrider, please don't say you and the rest of the Jazz fans are the only ones who know about him. But 18/13 is a) just one game and b) won't happen with any other team in the league, except maybe one or two.

About their guts, the Nuggets played with a lot of guts and determination last season. They still only won 17 games. And don't tell me some players' stats weren't inflated, and that Junior Harrington was an NBA starting point guard on any other team last year.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jockrider</b>!
> That is the same thing they said about the preseason isn't it. Oh well maybe you will stop tripping over what the experts say.


not at all. I rarely even agree with the "experts". Lets be honest. Carlos will not keep this pace up. The longer the season goes the less and less it will help the Jazz. They are not a top 8 team in the West period.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

They also play good defense the Jazz a staple of Jerry Sloan teams. They will at least compete.


----------



## Ajacks (Oct 30, 2003)

Carlos Arroyo average player.


----------



## JazzMan (Feb 26, 2003)

*edited*


----------



## Nate505 (Aug 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> I'm not exactly surprised. I remember he had a huge game for the Raptors in preseason a couple years ago, but in the regular season he seemed so excited and got very nervous... turned it over a lot due to panicing. I'm glad he's found a home in Utah - but then again, this performance shows just how bad Utah actually is.


Unbelievable. Arroyo gets a double double his first game starting, including 13 assists which doesn't come easily, the Jazz come back from being down 13 and play an excellent 4th quarter and beat a team some people are prediciting will make the playoffs, and 'this performance shows just how bad Utah actually is.' Again, unbelieveable.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Do you think Arroyo will put up solid Assist numbers consistently?

I dropped Darius Miles for him on my fantasy team, was this a bad idea?
I dont consider it too much of a loss, losing Miles.. and I need some assist production.


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

It doesn't surprise me that Carlos Arroyo is good. He was one of the best players in that international tournament during the summer.


----------



## Jockrider (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> not at all. I rarely even agree with the "experts". Lets be honest. Carlos will not keep this pace up. The longer the season goes the less and less it will help the Jazz. They are not a top 8 team in the West period.


No doubt they are not a top 8 team, but they are not the worst either. Arroyo will average 12 points and 8 assists IMO. Anything more is a bonus for us.


----------



## qwertyu (Dec 29, 2002)

Arroyo has always been a good player. He just needed a chance to prove himself. Utah is going to be a good team again. They have many talented youngsters and a good coach. 
I wouldn't be surprised if Arroyo is the MIP this year.


----------



## Seanzie (Jun 9, 2003)

C'mon guys, we can't kid ourselves. It's been ONE game! The Jazz will DEFINATLEY in competition for being the worst team in the league. 

Honestly, their backcourt is terrible. Arroyo is average at best; don't let this performance sway your opinions. At SG they have DeShawn Stevenson (ugh), Raja Bell (double ugh) and Aleksandar Pavlovic, who's decent, but is only a rookie. You can't count on 14 points from him EVERY game. 

AK-47 is by far the best player on this team, and he's not much of a scorer, yet he's going to have to score in order for this team to win even a small amount of games. Matt Harpring...ugh, he's a decent shooter, but that's all. I never really liked him.

Neither Keon Clark or Greg Ostertag are overly good centers, and in the West, as always, will get abused.

The Jazz are a team who are destined for a top 3 lottery pick for the next couple years, because not many free agents want to come to Utah.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HumBum342</b>!
> C'mon guys, we can't kid ourselves. It's been ONE game! The Jazz will DEFINATLEY in competition for being the worst team in the league.
> 
> Honestly, their backcourt is terrible. Arroyo is average at best; don't let this performance sway your opinions. At SG they have DeShawn Stevenson (ugh), Raja Bell (double ugh) and Aleksandar Pavlovic, who's decent, but is only a rookie. You can't count on 14 points from him EVERY game.
> ...


Having said that, you can expect for the next 81 games the Jazz to compete there hardest to win every game and to me it is still hard to win in Utah, because Jerry Sloan is coaching them. Give them some credit for playing well.


----------



## qwertyu (Dec 29, 2002)

We'll see about that. I think Utah will surprise a lot of people this year.
I think Denver will have a good team too if Camby stays healthy.
I also think Toronto will be back in the play-offs if Vince doesn't get injured again.


----------



## Seanzie (Jun 9, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>newmessiah10</b>!
> 
> 
> Having said that, you can expect for the next 81 games the Jazz to compete there hardest to win every game and to me it is still hard to win in Utah, because Jerry Sloan is coaching them. Give them some credit for playing well.


Oh, they'll compete, and show they have heart. There's no doubt about that. Jerry Sloan is a terrific coach (IMO), and this will be a terrific defensive team, as always. But they have no offensive threat to speak of right now, which absolutely kills them.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Why was this moved? Was it getting in the way of all the LeBron threads?

:|


----------



## JazzMan (Feb 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Sovereignz</b>!
> Why was this moved? Was it getting in the way of all the LeBron threads?
> 
> :|


Well said. It can't be mainstream enough for the NBA Forum. Maybe no-one outside of Utah has heard of him yet


----------



## Ajacks (Oct 30, 2003)

*[edited - no personal attacks]*


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

Carlos Arroyo played awesome for Puerto Rico this summer and go them an upset spot in the Olympics on his BACK! You cannot underestimate that kind of experience, it's the same reason so many Europeans come over here and dominate, they have tons of serious experience. I had Arroyo on my fantasy team from the beginning. He's gonna play REAL good this year and take some pressure off AK & Harp.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Raul Lopez is getting hot hot hot. 

Having two outstanding PGs is going to take a lot of the sting out of losing Stockton.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Lopez played good tonight.

He needs to put on some muscle though, his lack of strength his hurting his defense. He looks like a high school freshman out there .

2-1 after playing three of the top 10-12 teams in the league.. who would have thought?..


----------

